
Gmail Unveils Another Weapon Against Email Overload: Smart Labels - philfreo
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/09/gmail-unveils-another-weapon-against-email-overload-smart-labels/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Why link to TechCrunch, why not link to the original source, as requested in
the guidelines? Look, here is a submission to the actual Google blog post:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2305782>

~~~
philfreo
I saw this on TechCrunch, thought it was cool, and posted it; they didn't link
to the original Gmail blog source, so I figured they just found the feature on
their own.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
That's the thing about TechCrunch - it's often a content-free wrap around an
article that they then conveniently fail to reference.

------
neovive
I like the idea of making it easier for everyone to use labels and filters. I
couldn't imagine using Gmail without custom filters -- especially for
notifications. This should be very useful for those using Gmail. Is this
available for Google Apps customers?

~~~
joshkaufman
Yes - just enabled it in my Google Apps account. You need to have Labs
enabled.

------
zacharycohn
About a year ago I set up a series of about 10 filters that essentially do the
same function. This is definitely a useful Lab for people who don't want to
spend 30 minutes setting up their own custom system.

------
aresant
~5% of the average population is on Gmail, with 43%+ of users out there still
stuck in Outlook.

I always wonder why we don't see a more concerted effort to build a dead-
simple email prioritizer / labeler for Outlook.

Outlook has decent extension management features - Xobni has made some inroads
but I feel like it addresses a much more complex set of needs and is unweildy
for solving this basic problem.

Microsoft made a somewhat interesting attempt w/their "email prioritizer"
extension in MS Labs but they killed it rather quickly and I haven't seen much
progress in releases that are managable / simple enough for the average user.

So amongst all the hackers of hacker news is anybody working on a project
along these lines?

email prioritizer ref: [http://lifehacker.com/#!400639/email-prioritizer-adds-
pause-...](http://lifehacker.com/#!400639/email-prioritizer-adds-pause-button-
auto+ranking-to-email)

43% ref : <http://litmus.com/resources/email-client-stats>

~~~
Semiapies
After I realized that Outlook's built-in filtering had a ridiculously low
circa-1985 limit to its code, I just built a Python script to file things in
my inbox.

I haven't bothered making it user-friendly or "smart", however - it just goes
by rules expressed in a yaml file.

